# Printing photos Sai Kung



## luna2300 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi does anyone know of a good printers in Sai Kung, I'm thinking of having some photos printed up. I need them to be high quality on professional paper and some quite large. 
Also any idea of price would be helpful 
Thanks


----------

